# Tang Band W3-881SI 3" Speaker



## AUDIO_GOD (Jul 15, 2011)

any reviews??? thinking of trying some for $9 ea


----------



## Yepvegas (Sep 23, 2009)

I purchased 12 of these for an array i want to build. I have not gotten around to building it yet but I did test one speaker I made a small baffle screwed it to the plastic top of a plastic foldgers coffee can and hooked it up to the center channel of my home theater system and I was impressed. Granted it has it limitations it is only a 3 inch speaker but it sounded damn good. vocals were amazing. I cannot wait to build the array but I have had a shortage of time and I plan to build a fiberglass enclosure so I have some learning a research to do before I dive in. I also have some other items I need to get before I can start building the array in my car. 

Here is a link where someone used this speaker in a project.
Build the Mini Line Array - Viewing Comments 1-


----------

